# Findlay Antique Bottle Club



## dreamer2100 (Oct 13, 2006)

anyone going? its this sunday the 15th


----------



## Brains (Oct 13, 2006)

if i do go it will be for the insulators you somtimes sell and for anything like whitehouse vinager bottles. stuff made by hemingay. [] i gotta figure out how far findley is from me


----------



## dreamer2100 (Oct 14, 2006)

well i have 2 aqua hemingray insulators #43 and one whitehouse vinegar bottle in perfect shape lol

 and findlay is about 1 1/2 from columbus


----------



## Brains (Oct 14, 2006)

hemingray 43, cd 214. Book value is $1-$2 depending on the wire groove. It's a good insulator. But i dont think my dad sounds to excited about going to a show, he doesn't really care for bottles.
 I gota wait for a really close show so i dont have to travle far

 -Bryan


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 22, 2006)

Brains, there is a yearly one is C-bus. I believe they already had it this year though.


----------



## Brains (Oct 23, 2006)

i check for new show listings every day, when that 1 pops up i will be sure to go if it's on the weekend[]


----------

